# Hide House Movement & Drywall Cracks With Molding?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No, because it does nothing to fix the problem, why the house is moving. I am guessing your home is on a slab. You need to find out why the house is moving more now, then it did before you moved in.


----------



## rkanemeier (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been told on 100's of occasions that new homes built up on platform dirt will always settle the 1st 5 years. During this settling, you will always get cracks in all seams around the house. Do you find this statement false?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's very true.
We always set up an appointment at least 6 month after the move in to fix any thing that settled.
In your area though with the expensive soils all bets are off.
No way would use trim to cover cracks. Make it look like first time DIY built it.
It's pretty simple to fix the cracks or nail pops.


----------



## rkanemeier (Nov 19, 2011)

Joe,

I'm not certain I'm following your post. You say "no way would use trim to cover cracks. Make it look like first time DIY built it". Can you elaborate? I mean let's say I already knew how to float and paint. This is MAJOR work since 50% of the corners of my house have cracks in the paint. So not only is this a float and caulk job, it's also a paint job, in over 50% of my house. Is this normal?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That many is not normal.
We have seen many post on all the DIY sites about the soils being so expansive in some areas of the county they had to use watering systems around the foundations to keep them from sinking.
Some have been so bad they had to helical footings or mud jacking done to stabilize them. 
There's company's that's all they do is stuff like this.
Around here we have to get water away from the foundations.


----------

